# Sally's new litter



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam and the boys are in bachelor's quarters now. Sally has a litter of eight very nice long-bodied, milk-bellied, noisy little pink piggies.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats !!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

More babies!!! Can't wait for piccies - congrats


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! (or gals, or whate'er...)


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Whooo congrats! Can't wait to see some picturesss!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's picture of Sally's new litter. I don't know where the time has gone!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I think they're nice little fatties.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! Are they all pink eyed? I love little pink eyed meeces!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pink eyed dilutes have been my faves from the start. I breed more fawn than others, but I have mixed litters of fawn, argent and champagne a couple of times a year, and these litters are the latest. I think it helps the fawns get even colored bellies, and helps the tan bellies on my chams somewhat as well. My highest aspiration is a nice pale cham with a blazing bright orange belly. and getting that will also give me that on the fawn meeces, who tend to be lighter on their bellies. Argente in satin is an incredible treat as the silvery-blue shines out through the orange tips on the translucent satin hairs. Did you know that satin meeces individual hairs are hollow just like the hairs on a polar bear?

My second highest aspiration is a true red coat on a red eyed mousie. May never happen, it takes a long time to push a genotype to radical changes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sally's color has deepened as is typical in my recessive fawn meeces. Her babies are about 7 days old, and she has her five girls from her first litter to help tend the babies.


----------

